# Fall Steelhead Seminars!!!!!!!!



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

This is a little early but Im holding 2 fall Steelhead Seminars Sept. 4th and the 11th. Both are from 5-8pm
Ill be talking about fall gear, baits and patterns for steel. And to sit around with other steelheaders to shoot the breeze with while we wait for the runs. LOL
Both are free. If you have any questions, feel free to contact me.

Sept. 4th 5-8pm
Twinsburg Gander Mountain

Sept. 11th 5-8pm
Sheffield Gander Mountain


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I am suprised nobody has chimed in on this one yet Rob. When the questions start rolling in, we can refer them to the seminar.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

You can count on my wife and I being at the Sept. 4th seminar. We learned a lot form KSUFLASH last year at one of his Seminars. But, we are heading into our third season of steelhead fishing and have yet to get one on the hook. Were hopping this will be the year.

Thanks,
RedJada


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

I think I am going too.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

If I was closer and had the chance I would definately be there. Sounds like fun and a good way to learn.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Would like to attend, but, I am not worthy to be in the presence of such a legend...

Looks like this year we won't need to flip a coin to decide between Bob's seminar and a Brown's game...


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

there's no such thing as flipping a coin for steelhead fishing...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Chrominator said:


> Would like to attend, but, I am not worthy to be in the presence of such a legend...
> 
> Looks like this year we won't need to flip a coin to decide between Bob's seminar and a Brown's game...


I didnt do it again did i ?????????? Browns game????? LOL
Now if it were Pitts game day........... Steelhead who??????


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

RedJada said:


> You can count on my wife and I being at the Sept. 4th seminar. We learned a lot form KSUFLASH last year at one of his Seminars. But, we are heading into our third season of steelhead fishing and have yet to get one on the hook. Were hopping this will be the year.
> 
> Thanks,
> RedJada


Cool, glad you guys can make it out... Bens is going to try and stop by.
Im trying to get ahold of brian from ODNR to come out and talk again, he couldnt make a seminar last year, hope this year.


----------



## trac1 (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope to make the one in Twinsburg.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

bob, i will shoot up to twinsburg, but is there any chance of doing a seminar in niles, ohio or is it too far?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I was going to do one in niles, but not until mid winter....


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll be there

I have been boatless all summer so I am looking forward to Fall steelhead.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Just an update, Ben (KSUFlash) is going to be out speaking for a bit about center pinning for steelhead at the twinsburg seminar.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice. I will be at the sept 4th in twinsburg!


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Sheffields 25 minutes from me. Not bad considering all the info your going to stick into my brain.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

BuzzBob said:


> Sheffields 25 minutes from me. Not bad considering all the info your going to stick into my brain.


Bring a pad of paper cause I can talk all night!!!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Should be a good time! Looking forward to meeting some new faces.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Is there a conferance room or something where we are meeting at?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah Gander Mountains have conference rooms. Usually towards the back of the store.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Yea, go back by the end of the camping stuff by the bathrooms and theres a room called the lodge..... Or just ask at the front desk and they show you were its at...


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, looking forward to learning. See you this weekend.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt

I assume this is still on ?

I'll be there


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

HECK YEAAAAAAAA see ya all there..... should be a good time..... Bringing coffee just incase we bore some of you,,,,,,, no sleeping in class!!!!!!


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Had to work yesterday and the 11th is not looking much better. Thanks again bob for all the info you gave me over the phone last month. I am going to try to hit up erie outfitters this week sometime to stock up on some of the things you recomended. Hopfully this will be a good year for steelies for me now that I have some idea of what the hell I am doing.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

:good::good::good::good: AWESOME seminar. Great info, great guys, I really enjoyed it. (So much so that I was late for work lol). Thank you for the effort that was put into that, extremely helpful.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Big thanks to Ben for his part in it..... Thanks to all that came out. Sorry i was jumping from one thing to another, but wanted to make sure Ben had time to talk..... Thanks again for all of you who came out. See ya on the streams!!!!!!!


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Excellent info Bob and Ben....I enjoyed the seminar and learned a thing or two



Informal and informative.

You should do one on fly fishing for steelhead


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

A lot of great information, Had all my question answered. Steelhead Bob and KSUFLASH are a couple great guys, very willing to help others out. Thanks for doing these seminars guys.

RedJada


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Great seminar, I learned a lot of info. Thanks


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

It was nice meeting you Ben and good to see you again Bob! I really do appreciate the effort you guys have put into helping others over the years with steelheading. Thanks! Unlike some on here, who just keep on riding their high horse! Sorry about the early exit though...


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

It was a good time! I enjoyed talking with everyone. It was nice to see some that I have seen before, as well as put a face to a name with others. Soon the steelhead will be in the rivers and everyone can go out and put some of the tips and tricks that Rob and I talked about to use. Have fun out there, be safe, and Fish ON!!

KSU


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

See who ever is going up to the Sheffield seminar tommorow!!!!!


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Your 9/11 seminar is starting right now. Obviously I'm not there. If you have another one let us know.


----------

